# Snoboard in So Cal



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

What is the best spot to snowboard (mountain rider) in So Cal ?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

I goto Snow Valley to their "Back COuntry" area with slide peak and such for pure mountain riding. It is decent with lots of snow. Just today I was up there and they had fresh 12 inches on it. Powder everywhere. 

I am going to Mt High on the 19th to check out their steeps. I hear good things about them but have never been up that far at High.

Never been to Bear or Summit.

For the drive Mammoth was amazing.... worth every minute of the 6 hours up there. Great snow and lots of steeps and such.


Just my .02



Gib


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

I have heard great things about mammoth but I am limited to so cal.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

SV has lots of deals going on midweek and stuff.
Craigslist has a bunch of deals for the different resorts. 
Mt High has great midweek deals and such also.
Albertsons has a midwek thing for Bear, spend 35 dollars and get a ticket.

I forgot about Mt Baldy, that one might be what your looking for, but I havent been up there so havent a clue how the conditions are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I like big bear and Mt high. Everything else is a pain in the ass. (San Diego)


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Big Bear & Snow Summit are fun...and Mt.High has some great deals. Baldy sucks (imo).
But seriously, if you can make the trek up to Mammoth it's SO worth it (and spend the night in Bishop- close and WAY cheap).


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Bear Mountain for some black diamond runs/and their famous park features. Within 2 miles is Snow Summit, which doesn't have many park features and is more of a place to just cruise down the hill. Then again, neither Bear or Snow Summit has many steeps. Relatively easy courses to go down the hill vs. Mammoth or Tahoe. Snow Summit is more popular with skiers. I also feel like the runs are longer there. If you are planning on just making a day trip from Socal, leave the resort by 3 p.m. or earlier (as in driving out of the parking lot) to avoid massive traffic going down the mountain. Takes about an hour to get down the mountain with little to no traffic. About 2 hours with heavy traffic.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i went to mountain high last week. snow wasn't half bad. pretty crowded though.


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

bear mountain and snow summit are the best hands down.

snow valley is decent for what it costs (i've seen deals for $18-28ish). that back way up top (usually opens after 10am during certain months) will get you good backcountry runs.

i go to mountain high reluctantly sometimes. the plus side to mountain high is it's an easier drive.

never been to mount baldy.


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

iv only been to bear & mammoth 

mammoth .. i think that would satisfy my hunger for a bit . lived up there last season for 6months .. epic


----------

